# Drying towels



## adibordoy (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all,
Me and my AF aqua deluxe are not getting on anymore.
What drying towels are you using and recommend?
Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Microfiber madness dry me crazy is really thick and soft.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fat boa


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gyeon one, just tried it at weekend and it's outstanding!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Currently mostly using The Britemax Uber Max, really fine bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

LE Silverback XL


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

This is my go to at the min :thumb:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html

Also have a MM Dry me crazy, uber yellow & AF Aqua deluxe.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

I followed the recent thread on this subject which had several recommendations for the Gyeon Silk. I purchased a small one from Polished Bliss to replace my Kent drying towels and used it for the first time today. It's a thirsty little thing for its size and seems to be very kind to the paint. I'm very pleased with it and will stick with the smaller one as I'm not a fan of large towels.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

KKD silverback

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

This one 
http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p2/Prestige_Car_Care's_Legendary_"BIG_YELLOW".html

It's awesome and just guzzles water lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

WoWo drying towels are epic, the Wheel towels are very useful too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

KKD Silverback.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

What's wrong with the Towel in Question? Thank you


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

I use meguiars magnets and i bought some poorboys towels last year at waxstock. All good


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

What are you using to wash the AF towel? That's a good towel that definitely should do the job perfectly for quite a few years.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like he has dried it on the too high heat and damaged the fibres and/or used fabric softener in the wash


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been using the Gyeon 'Silk Dryer' for nearly 12 months and been very happy with it. It's only been the last couple of times I've used it, it hasn't been performed as well. My car is due a complete decon and wax though.

I've been using the Britemax Ubermax Incredible towel lately and it's been excellent. It's a good size and more importantly, no lint issues. I threw my Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe in the bin last week due to it constant linting.

I've just ordered the KKD 'Silverback' drying towel as it seems to be a good size and gets good reviews. I was tempted with the CarPro 'Fat BOA' but the size has put me off.

This is worth a watch:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm using......

Kkd silverback
Chemical guys wooly mamouth 
Af Aqua deluxe


----------



## foreverfreedom (May 25, 2016)

This one works for me and doesn't need wring-out - but the car is small - a Smart Forfour. However, Halfords are doing it at a 30% discount, as with all AG products ordered online until 19th Jun:
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...s/autoglym-hi-tech-drying-towel#reviewDetails


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Spike85 said:


> What's wrong with the Towel in Question? Thank you


Yep, hard to recommend a replacement unless we know what you're not getting (any more) from your current towel 

(If you've knackered it in the drier, I can recommend the Polished Bliss Luxury Drying towel :thumb


----------



## adibordoy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies it's much appreciated.
I'm just not getting on with the AF towel, I've tried patting it and lightly dragging it over the vehicle, it leaves a lot of streaks and lint.
I wash it on a 30deg wash with a small amount of bio wash and let it naturally dry. Maybe I need some microfiber wash, is that where I'm going wrong?
I will definitely be looking at some of these towels at the weekend and ordering a couple.
Thanks again 

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

pee said:


> I'm using......
> 
> Kkd silverback
> Chemical guys wooly mamouth
> Af Aqua deluxe


Same 3 as me

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

adibordoy said:


> Thank you for all your replies it's much appreciated.
> I'm just not getting on with the AF towel, I've tried patting it and lightly dragging it over the vehicle, it leaves a lot of streaks and lint.
> I wash it on a 30deg wash with *a small amount of bio wash* and let it naturally dry. Maybe I need some microfiber wash, is that where I'm going wrong?
> I will definitely be looking at some of these towels at the weekend and ordering a couple.
> ...


The bit in bold could be the problem. Maybe I'm having a senior moment here, but I always use only non-biological washing powder because I read somewhere years ago that biological powders cause microfibres to harden and kill their lifespan.
A small dart of vinegar into the washing machine also seems to keep them soft.
Works for me anyway!


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

Like the good man Kenny Powers said, non-bio is the way to go when washing microfibre towels.


----------



## adibordoy (Apr 29, 2016)

So would you say that towel is now ruined?

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

adibordoy said:


> So would you say that towel is now ruined?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X


Maybe but what ever you use won't make a difference to the linting issue.

I'd try the Gyeon and see how you get on with it. A very different towel to the Aqua Deluxe.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

I've got 3 drying towels.. And 2 bog eBay jobby trying towels for the wheels and tyres and they work a treat.. though never in contact with the paint those ones!

My 3 drying towels for the paintwork are chemical guys wooly mammoth; auto finnese Aqua deluxe; and one of those autobrite fire hell towel things.. Can't recall the name but by far most, the chemical guys wooly mammoth beats them by a ton.. Big enough to dry an entire car (unprotected) I've owned it nearly 18 months and it's still in fantastic condition after been used every month or so.. As I do alternate between my towels..

One thing I learnt from drying with a drying towel though is never "wipe" the panel as it left a god awful mess to my bonnet on my black car the first time I did a full decontamination on it... As I'd seen many people wiping panels dry and they had no problem. So I patt dry my paintwork after machining the mess I made 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Non bio all the way & dry naturally or in the dryer on Lowe heat setting. I have some sonus yellow waffle weave towels that are 9 years old and still going strong, only used on wheels & glass now though, but still work perfectly.

I'm currently using AF Aqua deluxe & polished bliss blue drying towel and can tell no real difference apart from the colour and the AF feeling more rigid.


----------



## adibordoy (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi all, ordered the CG towel and put some non bio washing liquid on the shopping list, will wash the AF towel again before use. 
Thanks all

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Britemax towel for me,excellent and great value too. 
Have read a few post now regarding issues with AF towels. 

Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth


----------



## brett.b10 (Mar 24, 2006)

Get yourself a fireball korea , really really awsome


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Those new drying towels, do you not buy a half towel for the price of a whole?:lol:


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

Gyeon Silk Dryer is a beast !


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Bought myself the Polished Bliss Drying Towel the other day and it's awesome :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I bought a grey single sided twist pile towel at Waxstock from Bouncers and its the best towel i have ever used. It feels rough but sucks up water and doesn't leave any marring. 
I'm currently waiting for the new Nanolex double sided towel review/videos/pics to come up and probably get one of these.

There's no contest between the new twist versions and the older towels. New is better...simples!

Richard


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

fethead said:


> I bought a grey single sided twist pile towel at Waxstock from Bouncers and its the best towel i have ever used. It feels rough but sucks up water and doesn't leave any marring.
> I'm currently waiting for the new Nanolex double sided towel review/videos/pics to come up and probably get one of these.
> 
> There's no contest between the new twist versions and the older towels. New is better...simples!
> ...


I am going to get one soon Richard, I will get a little review posted :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I picked up one of those twisted towels at waxstock, and whilst they are absolutely amazing on horizontal panels like the roof and bonnet because of the drag method, I find they do struggle on the rest of the car.

You can't really drag on vertical panels and they don't lend themselves to the pat method very well

I find myself reaching for a plush one for the rest of the car, so if you had to pick one towel to use exclusively, a plush one is more versatile for me

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

For the drag method on the sides/front of the car...

I hang the towel in portrait, hold it against the window with one hand (you can control how far to the floor it goes) and then use the other hand to hold it against the bottom of the door. 

Then drag your two hands towards the back of the car. 

Gets most of the water and I always do the bottom 20% of the car with a plush MF anyway, with the indoor sills etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Hereisphilly said:


> I picked up one of those twisted towels at waxstock, and whilst they are absolutely amazing on horizontal panels like the roof and bonnet because of the drag method, I find they do struggle on the rest of the car.
> 
> You can't really drag on vertical panels and they don't lend themselves to the pat method very well
> 
> ...


I fold mine and then wipe the sides down - no marring yet.
I have also pat dry the sides by gently slapping the towel against the side of the car. hat worked OK but missed all the intricate bits, so just do the above method.

Richard


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

wd40 said:


> This one
> http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p2/Prestige_Car_Care's_Legendary_"BIG_YELLOW".html
> 
> It's awesome and just guzzles water lol
> ...


Agree best one I have used, soft, doesn't catch on emblems and drys superbly. :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

fethead said:


> I fold mine and then wipe the sides down - no marring yet.
> I have also pat dry the sides by gently slapping the towel against the side of the car. hat worked OK but missed all the intricate bits, so just do the above method.
> 
> Richard


That's a good idea actually, never thought to fold it up, will have a go this weekend and see how I get on :thumb:

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Drying the side of the car near the bottom does always worry me as i always think i am going to drag the towel on the floor had not thought about a smaller plush microfibre


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've heard amazing things about the Gyeon Silk Dyer and want one but CYC is out of stock... As soon as there back in stock I'll be buying one 👍


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Posts001 said:


> I've heard amazing things about the Gyeon Silk Dyer and want one but CYC is out of stock... As soon as there back in stock I'll be buying one 👍


Basically the same thing, and cheaper too

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/microfibre-twisted-pile-drying-towel-74-x-90cm.html

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMazda3Sport (Jul 10, 2016)

Just used the Auto finesse Aqua Deluxe drying towel. Very pleased with the performance although I do only have the cheap microfibre cloths to compare it to, I normally use about 5 of them but this towel cleared all the water with room for more


----------

